# Rivet adapter for cordless drill



## Sho (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey guys

Long time reader first time poster. 

I'm almost done working on my design for my boat. I was searching for a rivet tool and came across this tool on Amazon. I believe the original manufacturer was rivedrill. 

Has anyone tried it? How well did it work?


----------



## Sho (Mar 10, 2018)

So I decided to go with the model below since it's made of aluminum instead for plastic. It looks way easier to use than a manual pop riveter and cheaper than pneumatic riveter. 

I can update you guys if your interested. 

https://www.amazon.com/Astro-Pneumatic-Tool-ADR36-Adapter/dp/B01JBNCUXG


----------



## Jbower (Mar 11, 2018)

Air rivet gun at harbor freight is only 39.99. I used one just like it. Can’t beat the quickness of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 11, 2018)

i like the collector cup.saves a lot of time picking the pins out of your boat.great tool.


----------



## Sho (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. 

I should have mentioned that I don't have compressor. 

Looking forward to getting my project started in a couple of weeks


----------



## Dennis8269 (Mar 16, 2018)

I bought the one pictured and I am using it for my boat now. Works great


----------



## beetlespin (Mar 16, 2018)

I use the air one from Horrible Freight. Works excellent, even on the tough stainless steel rivets.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 16, 2018)

Sho said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I should have mentioned that I don't have compressor.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my project started in a couple of weeks


one of the best tool investments i've made.bought an 8 gallon,100 feet of hose,fittings and a complete set of air tools with impact sockets all for around $300 just for the boat build and i use it all the time now.


----------



## Sho (Mar 17, 2018)

Dennis8269 said:


> I bought the one pictured and I am using it for my boat now. Works great



I'm glad to hear its working well. Any drawbacks with the tool? Are you using 3/16" aluminum rivets?


----------



## Sho (Mar 17, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> Sho said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies.
> ...



Thanks for the tip. I already bought a mitre saw for this project and I'm trying to keep the cost under control. I'm planning on using aluminum framing and decks.


----------



## Xxstang90 (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm using the exact same one from amazon for my build and it works amazing. I'm using 3/16" diameter, 3/4" long aluminum rivets. Wish I bought it sooner.


----------



## Sho (Mar 20, 2018)

Xxstang90 said:


> I'm using the exact same one from amazon for my build and it works amazing. I'm using 3/16" diameter, 3/4" long aluminum rivets. Wish I bought it sooner.



Awesome. Glad to hear it works well.


----------



## Sho (Apr 13, 2018)

For anyone interested in these tools they work very well. I went with the astro model and it is really solid. The only draw back is the length. In certain areas I still need a hand tool to get the job done.


----------



## turbotodd (Apr 16, 2018)

beetlespin said:


> I use the air one from Horrible Freight. Works excellent, even on the tough stainless steel rivets.




Yeah I was going to suggest that too. I bought one a couple years ago. We had to do some recall work on some of the Kawasaki units and they had 52 stainless steel 3/16" stainless rivets that had to be put in, and of course typical of a recall you didnt get paid enough to do it. So I bought the HF pneumatic/hydraulic 1/4 air riveter. That thing is AWESOME. Went from about 1 1/2 hours on that particular recall to under 40 minutes. Actually just got through with it yesterday doing some work on my Mustang (trans tunnel)-with 3/16" SS rivets and the riveter didn't even sweat. Love this thing.


----------



## troymcilravy (Apr 16, 2018)

turbotodd said:


> beetlespin said:
> 
> 
> > I use the air one from Horrible Freight. Works excellent, even on the tough stainless steel rivets.
> ...


I bought the deko upgrade model, and the nail of the rivet won't retract, or I'm snapping the nail off at the top. probably user error, has anyone else had these problems and how did you remedy it?


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

